# Do orcs got their fleeing soldiers executors?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 11, 2021)

OK, we all know orcs were really no more than exp gift package usually, in particular on their personnel quality such as discipline, morale, and so forth. Do such puny armed forces got fleeing soldiers executors such as commissars, MP and so on? All JRRT or his authorized sources are welcomed, whether they're direct description or implication.


----------

